# Review Laowa 100mm Ultra Macro



## ajfotofilmagem (May 24, 2019)

Review Laowa 100mm F2.8 Ultra Macro 2x magnification.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 24, 2019)

Chris,
Many thanks for sharing your review here - clearly lots of work has gone into your video. 
Macro is not something I do for the day job, but I do like to mess around (badly, mostly) in my downtime - seems like an interesting lens, as well as pretty high quality.
Stoical


----------



## drjlo (May 25, 2019)

Here's my dream: Canon announces new 100 mm f/2.8 Macro lens with 2X Macro, Image stabilization, and built-in LED macro lights. 
Laowa 100 does seem like a nice 2X macro lens to play around with, with more practical uses than my Canon MP-E 65mm.


----------



## koenkooi (May 26, 2019)

drjlo said:


> Here's my dream: Canon announces new 100 mm f/2.8 Macro lens with 2X Macro, Image stabilization, and built-in LED macro lights.
> Laowa 100 does seem like a nice 2X macro lens to play around with, with more practical uses than my Canon MP-E 65mm.



That lens would have terrible focus breathing if they keep it the same lenght, a 60-ish mm would be more manageable for 2x magnification.


----------



## Jethro (Dec 5, 2019)

A little update - Venus have announced that the 100mm will be available in RF mount from March 2020.


----------

